# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Electrodos de pH al servicio de la Biotecnología

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

La Biotecnología es un conjunto de disciplinas que mediante la aplicación de la tecnología utiliza a los sistemas biológicos, a los organismos vivos o a sus derivados para crear o modificar un producto o proceso para un uso específico (ONU, 1992). Las aplicaciones de la biotecnología, así como sus ramas de investigación son extremadamente amplias; incluyen la medicina, la industria farmacéutica, las ciencias ambientales, las ciencias alimenticias, la agricultura y la generación de energía, entre otras. Algunos ejemplos concretos son el desarrollo farmacéutico, el mejoramiento de procesos biológicos, la elaboración de biocombustibles, el mejoramiento de cepas o razas de plantas, animales o microorganismos para su uso en la industria alimenticia y farmacéutica, el desarrollo de suplementos alimenticios, el mejoramiento de la vida útil de productos alimenticios, la producción de nuevos materiales, etcétera (CB U de C, 2015). 
La investigación y el desarrollo biotecnológicos son pilares fundamentales para el avance de estas técnicas y las herramientas de la que se vale son tan diversas como sus campos de aplicación. Sus principales herramientas son el análisis genético, el cultivo de tejidos, la ingeniería genética, el análisis de DNA, manipulación de organismos por selección y reactores de fermentación (Biotechnology Center, 2015). Recordemos que la naturaleza de las muestras utilizadas en la biotecnología es principalmente de origen biológico; según su tipo, es posible que la cantidad que se puede obtener de ellas a veces sea limitada, como en muestras de tejidos vivos, material genético, otros extractos biológicos e incluso algunos elementos traza y minerales preciosos como las nanopartículas metálicas. Para algunas técnicas, sobre todo en la manipulación de microorganismos e ingeniería genética es necesario que los dispositivos se adapten al análisis de muestra pequeñas. Normalmente este tipo de muestras son manipuladas en recipientes de vidrio o de plástico pequeños, tales como tubos Eppendorf, tubos NMR y otros tipos de viales. 
El pH es uno de los parámetros más requeridos en la investigación científica, juega un papel importante en casi todos los procesos biológicos; el pH de los tejidos y fluidos biológicos de la mayoría de los organismos está entre 7.2 y 7.4 (Hanna Instruments, 2014), otras técnicas, en donde se involucra el uso de proteínas, requieren de variaciones exactas en las condiciones de pH, por lo que las condiciones deben controlarse y medirse con rigor. 
En Hanna Instruments contamos con electrodos de pH especializados para medir en diferentes tipos de muestras utilizadas en la Biotecnología, los modelos combinados HI1083, HIHI1093B,  HI1330 y HI1331B son adecuados para muestras pequeñas. Los primeros dos modelos son muy útiles para muestras menores a un volumen de 100 μL, cuentan con una unión abierta y su micro bulbo tiene un diámetro de 3 mm, por lo que  se ajustan a casi cualquier tipo de vial. El modelo HI1330 tiene una unión cerámica sencilla y un bulbo de 5 mm de diámetro, muy adecuado para medir en viales y tubos de ensaye, está disponible con conector BNC o DIN. El HI1331B tiene una unión cerámica sencilla y es adecuado para analizar muestras en matraces pequeños. Con estos modelos Hanna ofrece la mejor solución para las necesidades de análisis biotecnológicos.           *Fuente:* *Boletin HANNA Instruments / Por: Rafael Alejandro Hernández Guzmán*Temas similares: Cuidados y almacenamiento de electrodos de pH... ¡Los electrodos de pH no duran para siempre! Ofrecemos soluciones de calibración de pH y EC, limpieza de electrodos y almacenamiento marca HANNA VENTA DE SOLUCIONES CALIBRADORAS Y DE LIMPIEZA DE ELECTRODOS (PH7.0 y EC 1,413 uS/cm) Especialista en Biotecnología Vegetal. Gloria Jara M. La Universidad Agraria fortalece la investigación en biotecnología

----------

